# Help me stock my 180 with South-Central Americans.



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

So, I haven't posted on the forum in quite awhile, Extravaganza is coming up this weekend, and I hate my 180 set up! For a little background, I'm an african guy up until now. My favorite tank is my mixed african 90 gal. It's set up with different colors of rock and coral staeck to almost the very top, crushed coral substrate. 50/50 lighting, Fluval FX5. And usually not more than 1 of each type of fish, in as many colors as I can find. I love this tank! It's set up to mock a saltwater set up.

My 180 was supposed to be set up as a predator tank. But it never really took shape and the tank has brought me no joy! It has a FX5 and a AC500. I have an optional Fx5 I can and may add to it and remove the 500. It has black color quartz, and zebra rock. I've hated the zebra rock from day 1! So.... I'm pretty sure I am going to clear the zebra rock out of this tank, keeping the black color quartz.

My thought is to set up a south and or or central american. No wet pets... I have a Nandopsis haitiensis that does not reside in the tank, I'm not exactly sure what I will do with him in the future, but a lone 180 for this fish is not really appealing to me.

My goal ( for the livestock) is "COLOR" and movement. I will add other types of rock and or wood to the tank. I have almost zero knowledge of American cichlids. My question to you is, with the goal in mind of making an African lover happy with a colorful american tank, what should I stock the tank with.

Below are a few tanks that catch my eye. I'm not sure what all the fish are. I'll be roaming the profiles to learn more.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have a 150 gallon SA tank with a Uara, Severums, Geophagus Surinamensis types, Angelfish and Silver Dollars. If I had to redo my stock list, I would keep the Geos and Anglefish and add large schools of medium sized tetras, such as Lemon Tetras, and a large school of Cories. I would also heavily plant the tank.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks mambee. I'm considering Severums and geo's, but I think I want to go with larger size fish, but so far I don't know enough to understand what I can put together and temperaments. For example. can I have a severum or 2 with larger species. I guess the answer to that is "what larger species? of course". Perhaps I'm looking for larger centrals?

Well, extravaganza is this weekend, so I guess I need to be very vidulent on my homework  Anyone else have some suggestions??


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

What is your definition of large? My Geos and Uaru are all pushing 10" each, and my Severums aren't much smaller. Severums are pretty mellow. Other SA cichlids in this size range with fairly mellow temperaments are Chocolate Cichlids and Parrot Cichlids (real ones). I have never kept these cichlids myself, but one of the moderators, Notho2000, has an amazing collection of all of these fish. You should search on his name and check out his videos.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, I know "large" is subject to opinion. An african peacock is huge to a guppy lover When I say large, I'm comparing it to "most" africans. Length wise I guess I'm saying 12-14" , like full grown oscar's etc. But i also mean " full wide bodied" to go along with it.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i posted a reply on this thread under tank setups. i dont feel like writing it again, so defer to tank setups if interested.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks sumthinfishy. I'll add your reply in case others are looking for help also..

"i have a 240 that i have recenlty changed from an african tank to a central american tank. i have multiple types of vieja, some botia loaches, and some rare plecos. i enjoy the color, movement, etc... just a suggestion. most of viejas are about half of their final size, so i am hoping this will workout once they are full grown also."


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Sumthin, that's one fish that has caught my attention, exactly the look I'm going for. How many do you have now? I assume you added a bunch as fry and are growing them out together? So they are they around 6" now? How's the aggression so far? What are your hopes for final count as full adults.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

The two videos you posted earlier were both of CA setups. I don't prefer mixing CA and SA cichlids but it certainly can be done. A 180gal is big enough for a decent community of larger growing fish, it really just comes down to what you want? It sounds like your wanting large, high bodied, showy fish -- in which many of the Vieja/Paraneetroplus species are.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i have vieja synpillum, reagani, fenestratus, zonatum, argentea, also have breidohri, sunshine pleco, a couple robertsoni, and a few f1 chocolates. i did get most of them small, not fry but at a few inches. they have been living together for a few months without an issue thus far. however some of these get pretty big, also have to see if any pair off. depending on these two things will determine how it plays out in the long run. i plan on keeping an eye as they grow and removing/moving as necessary. i am very happy with all aspects of set up. if u want activity, color, and some big attractive fish i think vieja/ca is the way to go


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

forgot to mention, i do have a few sa cichlids mixed in also. i have krobia, australaheros, and red severums.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

sumthingfishy, I'd love to see pics of your setup. You should post up over in the CA forum in the thread "Show off your CA tank!".

To the OP.. I can't think of a more majestic fish than a mature male Vieja Argentea! I have one in my 135 and I'm really looking forward to him becoming a brute!


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for the posts Cj, Your 135 gal is sweet! It's funny, I hadn't even really noticed both links I posted were Central tanks. It seems, I am more interested in centrals. I will be focusing my efforts on centrals..... with maybe a sa mixed in this weekend at the fish show. I assume there will be a lot less to choose from, but maybe i'll get lucky!


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Sumthin, I'd like to see a pic of that tank also. Have one you can post? Or better yet a vid?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i will put something up soon


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Well guys, I spent the entire weekend at Extrvaganza. Had a lot of fun, took some pics and found some fish for the 180. I still have a lot of thinking and aquascaping to do. But so far I have ended up picking up a mix of south / centrals. I don't have big bucks to spend all at once so I went with things I thought would work... at least short term if nothing else. I really wanted vieja synspilum and was excited to find an adult pair Friday night.Well, it's debatable if the larger of the 2 is a male or not, time will tell I suppose. The fact that they were large was cool but also maybe not ideal as I can find fry or smaller fish more easily. Then after I bought the pair, wouldn't ya know, someone else had nice 5-6" ers. Well, since the pair I bought didn't look like they had much color, I bought 2 of the 6" ones also just in case. When I got them all home, the large ones colored up nicely. The owners tell me they were never aggressive towards other fish, even fry, so I hope they stay that way. I also picked up some 3-4" Hypsophrys Nicaraguansis, some RotKeil Sevrums, and 1 Blue acara. I wasn't really looking for a acara, but the size was a good 7" and I got him for 7.00, so I figured what the heck. I can keep him or sell him later.

I also bought a large chocolate cichlid that was entered in the show. He looks very docile, so for now he's in his own tank. I don't really raise show fish, but I might keep him seperate from anyone that can bother him to put him in the show again next year.

I did have one very unexpected thing happen. I have a large 7" synodontis ocellatus in this tank that has never paid attention to anyone and only came out to eat. Well, the Vieja like his cave and have really pissed him off. The syno took over the entire right half of my 180 last night, to protect his cave. Not sure what will happen there, I wasn't sure if this fish will stay in this tank anyway, but this one really caught me by surprise. And so far the Large Viega aren't even trying to stand up to him.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds like you found some nice fish! I think you have a good mix, with none of them being an overly aggressive species. Definitely keep an eye on the syns though if they decide to spawn.

Now.. where are the PICS?!


----------

